# General > AquaTalk >  what's ths

## shikimijos

Hi
I found this in my tank and quite horrified. What is this? Is it harmful to my fish and shrimps?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8k8knijzd0...323_175841.jpg

----------


## Ebi

> Hi
> I found this in my tank and quite horrified. What is this? Is it harmful to my fish and shrimps?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8k8knijzd0...323_175841.jpg


Its a damselfly nymph.

----------


## stormhawk

This is a predatory nymph, that will attack your fish and shrimp if given a chance. You should check the tank at night when lights are off. Use a torch light and you might be able to find them roaming around out of their hiding places. This is the best time to catch them, if it's possible to do so.

----------


## shikimijos

Thank you. I caught 2 of them. Will try again when lights off.

----------


## sabre09

How did they get into your tank? Removing them can only solve your problem for now.. 

Mod.. what can be done to prevent them from coming back?

----------


## Shadow

normally it come together with plant, hard to prevent, was properly might or may not help because the female lay egg inside plant. Unless you buy your plant from Tropica  :Grin:

----------


## shikimijos

> normally it come together with plant, hard to prevent, was properly might or may not help because the female lay egg inside plant. Unless you buy your plant from Tropica


 Yah, it came with some moss that I got. I wasn't fastidious with quarantine the plants. Now I learnt my lesson.
Anyone tried making a trap for them? Have at least one more in my tank. Already caught 3.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yah, it came with some moss that I got. I wasn't fastidious with quarantine the plants. Now I learnt my lesson.
> Anyone tried making a trap for them? Have at least one more in my tank. Already caught 3.


I also encountered those annoying little insects with some plants i got from a LFS too. Found them during my quarantine and soaking period, ended up everyday keep catching 1-2 small ones, luckily all the plants were still kept in a plastic container so i eventually just threw away all the new plants as i didn't want to risk introducing any of them into my tanks.

I had a friend who got hit by this insect issue too, he was constantly trying to catch them for weeks until he decided to just do a total restart on his tank. If your tank is just recently setup... it might be a good idea to just restart it to completely eradicate the insects.

----------


## AQMS

i once had it in my tank when i bought my Christmas moss.
Try to catch it but failed! i totally give up and let it be.
Its been weeks past and i dont see it, i guess my gurami 
ate it....

----------


## Shadow

Why not just let it be? I did just that, it might eat some of the shrimp fry but who cares there are hundred of them. It will grow bigger and at one time turn into damselfly or dragonfly. If you are lucky you might be able to take video or take photo of the process.

----------

